# A test drive at last!



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Some good news this morning in that the Guernsey dealer has managed to secure a week's 'loan' of the Jersey demonstrator so I am going to get a short blast and view of a Black 2.0Q at 2.00pm today!


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Good stuff - hope you enjoy!!

Presumably the "blast" is figuratively speaking - based on my test drive, I don't think you'll need to get out of first gear!!!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, I managed to get into fifth gear which I thought was quite an achievement and managed to test out the various driving settings. First impressions, a very well apportioned car which the more you look at externally is actually quite different to the Mark 2. Looked reasonably good in black but perhaps didn't show off all of the lines quite so well. Internally it felt like I was sitting lower, there appeared to be a bit more head room and I felt cocooned within the cockpit. Internal spec was a bit bland colour wise but this will be overcome with my Express red interior and the controls were nicely positioned and very plush looking. Got used to the basic controls, electronic handbrake and stop / start function. Engine sounded pretty good, especially in the sportier mode.

However, it was only when I sat back inside my Mark 2 that I realised how different the internal layout really is and how much sharper things look in the Mark 3. Overall pretty impressed but really looking forward to seeing one in TTS format and in Glacia white!


----------



## brads st (Nov 28, 2014)

Did it feel much quicker?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

brads st said:


> Did it feel much quicker?


Hard to tell at 35mph! :wink:

Here are a few photos.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> brads st said:
> 
> 
> > Did it feel much quicker?
> ...


Well, what was the 0-35 time then? We'll extrapolate from there. :lol:


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

So pleased that you were able to at last get a test drive and that you were not disappointed!


----------



## delerium (Dec 13, 2011)

I had a test drive today as well, here in Finland.

I was able to test the S mode and laughed my ass off when I heard the artificial "bang" when shifting gears at 7000 rpm.

I liked the interior a lot. My Mk2 certainly felt a little outdated from the inside after the test drive.

Not bad. I still dislike the electronic rear spoiler though.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> brads st said:
> 
> 
> > Did it feel much quicker?
> ...


I do wonder if you are going to get good value for money out of a TTS and will you not feel constantly frustated not being able to release all of its horses

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > brads st said:
> ...


No and yes, no I clearly won't get good value for money out of the car in terms of performance especially as its lower down grunt is probably much the same as the 2.0Q (but that's not specifically why I'm buying it) and yes I suspect that it will be a little frustrating. I guess I'll just have to bring it over to the UK a little more often! :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> No and yes, no I clearly won't get good value for money out of the car in terms of performance especially as its lower down grunt is probably much the same as the 2.0Q (but that's not specifically why I'm buying it) and yes I suspect that it will be a little frustrating. I guess I'll just have to bring it over to the UK a little more often! :wink:


Or better still over to Germany :wink:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Even better in Isle of Man :roll:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

missile said:


> Even better in Isle of Man :roll:


That's two ferry journeys (each way) which probably means I'll have no car left when I get home!! :wink:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

You could think about relocating :lol:


----------

